# Arghhh!



## Hopeful and patient (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello all, 

I think I just need to rant really. I have been TTC for 3.5 years. 

Along this route I have had a myomectomy, everything that could go wrong did. 2 blood transfusions, heavy bleeding in urine and bruising of bladder, adhesions, gastroenteritis undiagnosed meant vomiting and diarrhoea for 10 days, (at the same time and with 14 staples) not good! lost a stone.  Plus ran a fever of over 100 degrees for 30 days which meant I had to be re admitted to hospital for 5 more days. They also trapped nerves in the surgery which left me in regular pain for over a year. 

Our GP refused to refer us for tests because in fertility terms he said that the clock resets every time they treat something! We therefore paid £1000's to get testing done (I appreciate I'm lucky that we could afford this) but the money ran out so went back into the nhs at the end of November. 2months later they finally saw us. 

I had surgery 2 weeks ago (laparoscopy and hysteroscopy) and whilst waking up was told both my Fallopian tubes are blocked (as well as massive adhesion issues) and that I'd be seen in a couple of weeks. Well 2 weeks later I rang in to be told that they hadn't even got to processing it but I was on the regular list (which was about 8 weeks)  so 10 more weeks from the op!

I know that after 3 years I shouldn't be sat on my sofa sobbing, I know that with everything they screwed up with the first operation I should have expected my tubes were blocked. And fundamentally I believe the NHS is a good thing. I hope that IVF might be an option but I can't help feeling hurt and let down. How can you tell someone they can't conceive with no details/no explanation and then leave them. It feels so cruel.

Sorry about the length of this...


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi hopeful you poor thing youve really been through the mills. I also got left after been told i couldnt conceive. I had a ectopic 2 and half years ago right tube rupture and internal bleeding, i had that tube removed. After a year of ttc with no luck i had tests and found my remaining tube is blocked and i have adhesions and my only hope was ivf which im not entitled to on the nhs. After been told this i pushed for another lap for a second opinion as i was told my chances of conceiving was slim to none there is a small chance id get pregnant but it would be a ectopic so i was concerned why they left my tube there and just recently managed to get a lap on the nhs 12 week waiting list ive waited about 6 weeks now i was so angry i wasnt offered anything just told ivf is your only option away you go, i was refused the lap by 1 doctor and agreed by another i was so confused life is so cruel x,


----------

